# DW social Media



## WHIZZER

We are on most of them make sure you follow us- the social media pages are now under the name Thedetailingspace

Join us on Facebook - facebook.com/thedetailingspace 
Follow us on Twitter - @detailingspace
Instagram @thedetailingspace
Youtube = thedetailingspace -All new videos will be published every Thursday at 2pm. We are hoping to have more frequent uploads in the new
tiktok thedetailingspace
DRIVETRIBE https://www.drivetribe.com/t/BHua6INGTHq0ZuFuywypcA/QgZlY-npTdSJDkdwq0043A


----------



## Pittsy

All followed, liked and that kind of thing:thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3

instagram follow


----------



## muzzer

Oh gods, i just signed up for instagram....what have i let myself in for??









Followed anyway :thumb:


----------



## stanley77

*Followed on all*

Love the Facebook updates!


----------



## WHIZZER

stanley77 said:


> Love the Facebook updates!


We try our best :thumb:


----------



## Scomar44

followed on Facebook & twitter.


----------



## hobbs182

Hope you follow back on ig! 🙈


----------



## WHIZZER

We are looking at increasing our Instagram posts this year make sure you follow, we will have some competitions on there as well as Facebook


----------



## P1ngman1969

:thumb:following them all


----------



## Clancy

Don't have any sorry, will stick with the forum :thumb:


----------



## mike13

Clancy said:


> Don't have any sorry, will stick with the forum :thumb:


Me too!


----------



## CumbrianYeti

Following them all :thumb:

Thought I'd post to give this a 'BUMP'.


----------



## WHIZZER

7.5k on Instagram now


----------



## WHIZZER

Wow 9k Followers on Instagram Now - Awesome 

When we reach 10k will do a giveaway to celebrate


----------



## carpetcleaningn

Following and learning.
Thanks

Paul


----------



## carpetcleaningn

I am following all and learning lots.

Thanks DW.
PAUL


----------



## WHIZZER

Just hit 15k on instagram


----------



## johnrose90

Its great to see that


----------



## WHIZZER

Don't forget to subscribe to our youtube channel

https://www.youtube.com/detailingworld?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## WHIZZER

Wow forgot to update this Insta now at 57k ....


----------



## RandomlySet

WHIZZER said:


> Wow forgot to update this Insta now at 57k ....


Can all you Instagram guys come over to YouTube too


----------

